# new kind of ID theft at US gas stations



## CougarKing (11 Dec 2007)

Here's a little link someone e-mailed me. I know the said crime in the vid happens in Florida, but that is not a reason to let one's guard down even here just because one is filling up at a gas station they normally go to.

http://video.sheriff.org/psa_cartheft.shtml


----------

